# North Berwick



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 9, 2018)

High Gang. 

Has anybody visited the North Berwick Poi lately?  Are the natives still friendly?

TIA

Bernie


----------



## Dogeared (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, natives still friendly. No signs on upper car park, lovely views, both parks well used.


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

Upper car park ok last visit,still get the odd snide comment from people that are not from their originally but have bought property there and now think they are it.i have exchanged a few conversations over our visits(in a polite (,nice and gave no reason I was rude) inho this is the best way to approach folks like this
My views only


----------



## The laird (Jun 10, 2018)

Mind they like silver service only


----------



## eddyt (Jun 10, 2018)

Dogeared said:


> Yes, natives still friendly. No signs on upper car park, lovely views, both parks well used.



hi
   there is 2 signs on the upper car park next to the golf course. the first one
   is on your left as you get to the top of the hill. the other one is a wooden one
   low down to the left of the gate. they have always been there.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 11, 2018)

Currently at the North Berwick WC.  There are three GB, 2 NL,  1 D and 1 of those Polish nippy vans. The natives have not been any trouble yet.  I would post a picture but I cannot figure out how. 

There two no over night parking signs n the upper carpark.

Bernie


----------



## alcam (Jun 11, 2018)

So the council didn't proceed with their TRO thingy ?
From a previous thread on here I'd assumed it was done and dusted


----------



## bobj808 (Jun 11, 2018)

I saw the last time I was down (recently) there were 2 mh's on the upper level (and an old wreck of a caravan where some foreign guys were in residence - shell fisherman going by the smell) and a couple along the lower bit nearby (plus a tee-pee) Not doing any harm. A lady writes in every so often to the local Courier complaining that she can't get her car parked to walk her dog. Kind of knocks her complaint on the head. There's also a possible site near Barns Ness lighthouse just off the A1 at Dunbar. Single lane road en route to beach and big layby car park with quite a few mh's parked up.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 11, 2018)

alcam said:


> So the council didn't proceed with their TRO thingy ?
> From a previous thread on here I'd assumed it was done and dusted



The proposal was blocked by the Scottish government if I recall correctly.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 11, 2018)

bobj808 said:


> I saw the last time I was down (recently) there were 2 mh's on the upper level (and an old wreck of a caravan where some foreign guys were in residence - shell fisherman going by the smell) and a couple along the lower bit nearby (plus a tee-pee) Not doing any harm. A lady writes in every so often to the local Courier complaining that she can't get her car parked to walk her dog. Kind of knocks her complaint on the head. There's also a possible site near Barns Ness lighthouse just off the A1 at Dunbar. Single lane road en route to beach and big layby car park with quite a few mh's parked up.



I parked there as far as the locked gate. It was the windiest,rainiest  night I have ever spent in a van  really rough all the night long. At least I didn't have to pay the campsite a bit back.


----------



## WellWornTraveller (Jun 14, 2018)

*Kelpies*

After North Berwick and another stop last night we are now parked up in the small carpark at the Kelpies. With us is a big green W do not as yet know who it is.  Waiting for it to get twilight so that we can go and see them all lit up. Thanks to The Laird for his info.


----------



## Edward B (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes, that's me. Nice chatting to you. We're also hoping to see them lit up later. At least the weather is dry and clear tonight.


----------

